# 2002 f550 4dr 4wd diesel auto flatbed dually



## Bluxprs1 (Sep 6, 2016)

I have a real nice 02 f550
7.3 l diesel
New auto trans 
4 door 
4 wheel drive
Dually
Nice tires
9 ft skirted flat bed 
Absolutely no rust anywhere it's in near perfect condition.
Also have blizzard 810 never installed on this truck.
314 565 0355


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Location and price


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I'll start the bidding at $20!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

How many miles? No rust, put up some pictures of under the cab.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Sawboy said:


> I'll start the bidding at $20!


30 and a case of natty light.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

dieselss said:


> 30 and a case of natty light.


$31.00 case of boones farm and a blunt.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Sawboy said:


> I'll start the bidding at $20!





dieselss said:


> 30 and a case of natty light.


Man, You guys opening bids are to high, lol


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Serious now. What is your location if your in Cal. and I'm in NY it won't spark much interest. Has it seen any winters, What about the interior? have any fluff?


----------



## Bluxprs1 (Sep 6, 2016)

FredG said:


> Serious now. What is your location if your in Cal. and I'm in NY it won't spark much interest. Has it seen any winters, What about the interior? have any fluff?


Sorry. Just got up.
40 miles east of st louis.
Never seen winter. Was in southern ok 
Never wrecked
Asking 22000 for truck 
Asking 1500 for plow


----------



## Bluxprs1 (Sep 6, 2016)

Bluxprs1 said:


> I have a real nice 02 f550
> 7.3 l diesel
> New auto trans
> 4 door
> ...


Never seen salt. Never been wrecked 
St. Louis
Asking 22000 for truck 
Asking 1500 for plow


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Bluxprs1 said:


> Never seen salt. Never been wrecked
> St. Louis
> Asking 22000 for truck
> Asking 1500 for plow


Please list the miles, Please take of pic of frame area and a pic of the interior.


----------



## Bluxprs1 (Sep 6, 2016)

FredG said:


> Please list the miles, Please take of pic of frame area and a pic of the interior.


I will shortly. I was just gonna let you know that. Probably in about an hour. It's at my shop.


----------



## Bluxprs1 (Sep 6, 2016)

Bluxprs1 said:


> I have a real nice 02 f550
> 7.3 l diesel
> New auto trans
> 4 door
> ...


----------



## Bluxprs1 (Sep 6, 2016)

Bluxprs1 said:


> I have a real nice 02 f550
> 7.3 l diesel
> New auto trans
> 4 door
> ...


----------



## Bluxprs1 (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm still using my truck so mileage may raise and pardon my mess.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

I think your high on the price, but how many miles on the new tranny? Any mods on the 7.3? How is oil pan?


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

And you can PM til you get 2 more posts I believe.


----------



## Bluxprs1 (Sep 6, 2016)

MajorDave said:


> I think your high on the price, but how many miles on the new tranny? Any mods on the 7.3? How is oil pan?


Approx 4000 on trans. (Ford w/documentation)
Pulled engine replaced 3 injectors and flow tested all. Also replaced injector cups(also have documentation)
Oil pan is fine. I'm aware of the problem on that.
New hid headlights
Probably one of the nicest work trucks you will run across. 
" oats that have been thru the horse are cheaper!"
This truck has never been tuned
Never been abused
Never in salt
Never wrecked
Owner driven 
I'm sure there are cheaper trucks out there but ill bet not anywhere near this solid.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Bluxprs1 said:


> Approx 4000 on trans. (Ford w/documentation)
> Pulled engine replaced 3 injectors and flow tested all. Also replaced injector cups(also have documentation)
> Oil pan is fine. I'm aware of the problem on that.
> New hid headlights
> ...


Yes the truck got a lot of positive, Most important the body, Soon to be 18yrs old and still over 200k miles. I wish you luck but it has some negatives too. Most important it can not be financed by a bank. You need a cash buyer IMO this will be tough to do. It's not fluffed up either, Basic work truck. Nice truck anyways.


----------



## Bluxprs1 (Sep 6, 2016)

FredG said:


> Yes the truck got a lot of positive, Most important the body, Soon to be 18yrs old and still over 200k miles. I wish you luck but it has some negatives too. Most important it can not be financed by a bank. You need a cash buyer IMO this will be tough to do. It's not fluffed up either, Basic work truck. Nice truck anyways.


I agree . Fair assesment. Thank you


----------



## Bluxprs1 (Sep 6, 2016)

Bluxprs1 said:


> I agree . Fair assesment. Thank you


You could always buy a newer one that no one can work on and be at the dealers mercy. The great thing ( for a guy trying to make a living) is almost any shoo has a guy who can fix it and get you back at it. The dealer don't care about how much money you loose while you wait. I'm no mechanic but know enough to get off the highway most of the time. And yes I've had " nice newer with all the bells and wistles" it sat at the dealer for 11 out of 12 months. Cost me 12 thou in cash untold in sales and 2 years of frustration after .if this truck still suited my needs I would not sell it but I'm downsizing. I don't have to sell it but I would like to go smaller.


----------



## Bluxprs1 (Sep 6, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Bluxprs1 (Sep 6, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Bluxprs1 (Sep 6, 2016)

Bump


----------

